# Idiot frogger can't grow pothos



## ZenMonkey (Sep 17, 2013)

(Crossposted.)

Leave it to me to successfully mount bromeliads to the background on my first go (roots are coming out and digging into the cork), but I can't get a dang pothos to grow!

This is in the viv I'm building for my auratus, so luckily there's no time crunch. I planted a golden pothos clipping at the base of the background, and it's barely grown at all in 2-3 weeks. One new leaf did pop out of the ground, but it's not putting out any new leaves. Meanwhile, the other cutting that's just hanging out in some sphagnum is growing like a weed. (It hasn't been bare-rooted, though, so it does have a head start.)

What don't pothos like that I might be doing? It is pretty wet at the base of the background since I have been misting it somewhat heavily to encourage the folius moss to grow. But I always go at least a day without misting since the tank holds in moisture really well.


----------



## Broseph (Dec 5, 2011)

In my limited experience, it can take cuttings a long time to show new leaf growth. Especially if it's the type of plant that usually sports extensive root structure. 

Give it a little tug- I'm willing to bet it's been focusing on root growth. In time it will go crazy.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

I concur. 2-3 weeks is hardly enough time to settle in and establish roots. The one you didn't bare root has me a little concerned, however. Are you certain the substrate didn't have any pests. (slugs, snails, eggs, etc etc.)? What can be a small missed step now could end up being an egg eating snail problem very quickly! Not to mention other soil nasties. I'm not a big fan of "bleaching" techniques out there but, there is no substitute (IMO) for a bare rooted and well inspected plant with a decent soapy water bath to break water tension and get into some of the harder to reach places for things you may have missed.. Minimally for pest insects and gastropods.

EDIT" Before you know it you'll be cursing the Pothos. There's a reason some call it 'Devil's Ivy"!


----------



## ZenMonkey (Sep 17, 2013)

Broseph said:


> Give it a little tug- I'm willing to bet it's been focusing on root growth. In time it will go crazy.





aspidites73 said:


> I concur. 2-3 weeks is hardly enough time to settle in and establish roots.


Ah, thank you very much. My temporal expectations were way off. You're correct, it's rooted/rooting in.

I don't see how people set up a viv with clippings and introduce the frogs just a month later. Though my plants are doing well, and I'll be planting more tonight, there's no chance of it being grown in enough for my auratus trio in just a week or so.



aspidites73 said:


> The one you didn't bare root has me a little concerned, however.


Oh, that's just because I dumped it temporarily into a bucket of extra sphagnum (which won't go into any viv for this reason). Just haven't actually done the bare-rooting or planting yet. If I do plant that clipping, I most definitely will. I was just noting that I assume the reason that one is growing well is because of the established roots. I appreciate the advice though, since absolutely you are right.



aspidites73 said:


> Before you know it you'll be cursing the Pothos. There's a reason some call it 'Devil's Ivy"!


Heh, thank you, I have heard this. Same reason why I decided to ditch the wandering Jew. What can I say, it appeals to me and I know my acrobatic frogs will have way too much fun with it. The zebra plants in my other viv are the same way -- the roots are _everywhere _-- but the frogs adore them and that's my main concern. I never claimed to be bright.


----------



## ZenMonkey (Sep 17, 2013)

I ended up ditching the pothos in favor of a peperomia glabella. Much prettier and not as likely to annex the entire vivarium. You were right, the pothos was very well rooted in already!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I put in my vivs Pothos because hardy plant that grows well almost in the dark, with plenty of water or with a little water. But mainly because it's free: I have a mother plant, from which I take cuttings. It is useful because frogs lay their eggs on the leaves, but no doubt Peperomia glabella is more gorgeous and you made a good choice.


----------

